

Ask HN: Can you help me find an old post? - cjbarber

I&#x27;ll describe it to the best of my ability, as Google&#x2F;Algolia etc are all failing me:<p>- It was a Sign Up button that I believe was a Jquery plugin, and when the signup button was pressed it would just send your (the site admin&#x27;s) email address a note saying that the user had signed up and it contained the form fields<p>(The purpose being for people who are building prototypes&#x2F;MVPs of their apps, so that they don&#x27;t need to build a user auth system yet)
======
justin_
I think I found it. Is this it?

[http://forms.brace.io/](http://forms.brace.io/)

I found this with a Google search for "email form without backend
site:news.ycombinator.com"

~~~
cjbarber
Awesome, thank you! Not sure if this was it specifically, but this is exactly
what I'm after.

~~~
cjbarber
And with your search keywords, for anyone else interested, check out:

[http://getsimpleform.com/](http://getsimpleform.com/)

[https://formend.com/](https://formend.com/)

As well.

edit:

And

[http://fireform.org/](http://fireform.org/)

